# Restore chrome plated gearknob



## macximum (Sep 30, 2012)

Hope I'm posting I the right place here as I'm a newbie to these forums (if not, mods, please can you move my thread?)

I have removed the chromed plastic section from my gearknob and would like to restore its finish or give it a new look - suggestions welcome.

Firstly I need to remove the old chrome plating from this piece, I've tried bleach but it didn't work at all, has anyone got any advice?


























Before I lacquer the final piece, I'll probably repaint the forward gears in white and the reverse in red.

Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

If its plastic then I would just give it a key with some scotchbrit and get some chrome spray and then a very fine brush to paint in the numbers. Dont worry about removing the old stuff use it to make a good key.


----------



## macximum (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Venom... pardon my ignorance, Scotch Brite have a load of products, which one are you referring to and is there a chrome spray that will give the same reflective shine? I was thinking of getting it wrapped in carbon or something.

Sorry, I'm very wet (pardon the pun) behind the ears, but want to get in to detailing!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

This is what your looking for matey.

I saw some plastic chrome spray paint in Homebase/B&Q.

Or as you said wrap it if you don't fancy the challenge?


----------

